
Late beginner – how and why to start codding at the age of 40 - derberg
https://dev.to/gornickimichal/late-beginner-11a2
======
Normille
You're probably better off trying mackerel first. They're a lot easier to
catch, with more basic equipment.

~~~
derberg
say what?

~~~
badpun
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/mackerel](https://www.npmjs.com/package/mackerel)

~~~
derberg
:D

------
zelienople
It genuinely astonishes me that people don't seem to have the attention span
to get the title correct. It's just a few words. How hard is it to check the
spelling?

Messed up titles are extremely common, even in areas where it matters
enormously because most searches won't turn up an odd spelling.

This can't be an auto-correct issue because "codding" is not a common enough
word to be corrected to.

Now this is where my comment gets risky and the group think is likely to take
me down: if we're running so fast that we can't stop to ensure that a few
words of a title are correct, we must be living life at a very fast pace
indeed. I don't think it's a stretch to imagine that people who don't have
time to check their titles also consume a huge multiple of the resources they
actually need.

We all need to slow down.

~~~
derberg
we should also take into account that world is huge and English is used by
many people around the world, non-native like me and they make mistakes not
because they want to do it but because they just happen. And yeah, I wrote the
title with a spelling mistake, without checking it as I was sure it is written
properly and my Grammarly plugin doesn't support checking the title of the
submission.

So don't overcomplicate things :) and sorry for the mistake, I'll do better
next time.

